# Estrogen Excess in Males



## amullen513 (Jul 9, 2018)

Hello.

I am having trouble getting claims through Navicure that have the ICD 10 code E28.0 on the claim for male patients. The provider I work for does some hormone therapy, so I have quite a few claims held up in Navicure because E28.0 is applicable to female patients only. Does anyone know of an ICD 10 code for estrogen excess in males or an unspecified code that I can replace E28.0 with in order to get these claims out to the payers? 

Thank you!


----------



## Pathos (Jul 9, 2018)

After doing a bit of research on these types of codes, I found the following suggestions:

*E34.9* - Endocrine disorder, unspecified
*E29.1* - Testicular hypofunction


Maybe:
*R89.1* - Abnormal level of hormones in specimens from other organs, systems and tissues
*R86.8* - Other abnormal findings in specimens from male genital organs


Although *E34.9* is an unspecified code, it appears to fit the bill for a male patient with excess estrogen (since E28.0 is female only as you stated previously).
*E29.1* might work if there's a direct link to the estrogen level and testicular function.

Not too sure about the symptom codes, but hopefully these four codes might give you something to work with.

Hope this is helpful!


----------



## thomas7331 (Jul 9, 2018)

E28.0 is a code in the category of ovarian dysfunction, which is why it is not appropriate to assign to a male patient.  If I'm understanding you correctly, this is a case where the estrogen excess is not from a problem with how the hormone is produced naturally in the body, but rather is an excess of estrogen due to the hormone that has been administered.  So I believe the appropriate code to assign would be from the T38.5 category.  You would not assign a diagnosis of a pathology if the problem was due to dosing and not to an internal disorder in the patient.


----------



## TJAlexander (Sep 18, 2018)

*No indication of poisoning*

Hey Thomas,

Thanks for your explanation. I have a situation where the provider 'suspects' illicit testosterone usage led to the estrogen excess but the patient denies using testosterone.  Do you think that T38.5 would still apply?


----------

